# Shift.com



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Anyone bought through them. I have an appt tomorrow for a 2016 Prius V. I'm about $2000 short so I had to finance the minimum amount of $4000. I was approved through Capital One but I am nervous because I heard they won't finance Uber drivers. I uploaded my tax summary and other 1099x (Amazon/Postmates). Anyone else used Shift or had experience trying to finance through Capital One?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Little more info? What is it?


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> Little more info? What is it?


It's a website that private parties list their cars with. They take care of everything including bringing the car to you for test drive. They have financing they work with. Sounds pretty smooth as long as Cap One doesn't create a headache.
Check them out.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

As long as you don’t put Uber driver as your occupation you’re good. I had friend financed with Capital One. 80% of his income comes from rideshare. The dealer told him to put “independent contractor” in the occupation. Even tough his bank statements and taxes showed Riser/Lyft he got approved.

If it comes up you can always say you have another car for rideshare, and you are buying this car for your personal vehicle.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> As long as you don't put Uber driver as your occupation you're good. I had friend financed with Capital One. 80% of his income comes from rideshare. The dealer told him to put "independent contractor" in the occupation. Even tough his bank statements and taxes showed Riser/Lyft he got approved.
> 
> If it comes up you can always say you have another car for rideshare, and you are buying this car for your personal vehicle.


Too late. Was initially approved by Cap One but then they saw all my income was from driving. Was approved by another company at a higher rate. Doesn't matter. I only needed $2000 but their minimum was $4000. I will pay it off in a couple months.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Please check other sites like carvana, credit unions, an things like that for the best rate you can get


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

When Uber has a 94% quit rate why is ANYONE surprised a bank won't loan you money if you say you Uber???

Man if I could bottle and sell Common Sense I would be a ka-jillion-aire.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> When Uber has a 94% quit rate why is ANYONE surprised a bank won't loan you money if you say you Uber???
> 
> Man if I could bottle and sell Common Sense I would be a ka-jillion-aire.


Wasn't surprised, in fact, expected. Common sense intact.


----------

